# Events that Chinese visitors would like to see/be part of in Melbourne



## Melb12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi All! I was wondering if someone (who has lived in Melbourne, Australia) could tell me in their opinion what type of events (eg. Community/Cultural) we could introduce in Melbourne that Chinese visitors would really want to see? Is there anything that Melbourne is lacking?

Thanks!


----------

